# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خريد کرنومتر براى کنکور

## GUST

به لطف سوالات سخت کنکور و قانون نسبيت انيشتين من به يک کرنومتر احتياج دارم براى زمان پاسخدهى[emoji16] [emoji16]  ساعت خيلى گرونه و بعد کنکور بدردم نميخوره
تو مشهد کجا ارزونه؟
حدود قيمت ؟
روز کنکور گير نميدن بهش ؟[emoji31] [emoji31]

----------


## Hellion

یه نظر سنجیم بزن واسه برنداش بهت میگیم کدومش خوبه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

[emoji55] [emoji55] [emoji55] [emoji55] [emoji26]

----------


## a.z.s

> به لطف سوالات سخت کنکور و قانون نسبيت انيشتين من به يک کرنومتر احتياج دارم براى زمان پاسخدهى[emoji16] [emoji16]  ساعت خيلى گرونه و بعد کنکور بدردم نميخوره
> تو مشهد کجا ارزونه؟
> حدود قيمت ؟
> روز کنکور گير نميدن بهش ؟[emoji31] [emoji31]


خب یه ساعت ارزون بگیر حتما که نباید ساعت یکی دو میلیونی بگیری
ساعت تو کنکور بیشتر به درد میخوره

----------


## reza0

نميدونم دداش فكر كنم  سعدي داشته باشن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> به لطف سوالات سخت کنکور و قانون نسبيت انيشتين من به يک کرنومتر احتياج دارم براى زمان پاسخدهى[emoji16] [emoji16]  ساعت خيلى گرونه و بعد کنکور بدردم نميخوره
> تو مشهد کجا ارزونه؟
> حدود قيمت ؟
> روز کنکور گير نميدن بهش ؟[emoji31] [emoji31]


سلام داداش
سر آزمون از کرنومتر استفاده نکن استرس میگیری ! ولی اگه میخوای تو خونه زمان بگیری اینو تست کن : دانلود Hybrid Stopwatch And Timer برای اندروید | اندرویدکده | دانلود بازی ها و برنامه های اندروید

----------


## gign

> خب یه ساعت ارزون بگیر حتما که نباید ساعت یکی دو میلیونی بگیری
> ساعت تو کنکور بیشتر به درد میخوره


راس میگه 
۲۰ ۳۰ هزار تومن هم ساعت هست
کرنومتر جاگیره
سر جلسه تمرکزت رو بهم میریزه

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> راس میگه 
> ۲۰ ۳۰ هزار تومن هم ساعت هست
> کرنومتر جاگیره
> سر جلسه تمرکزت رو بهم میریزه


موافقم

----------


## پویا دقتی

ی ساعت معمولی کافیه ..... الکی ذهنتون رو با مسایل کم اهمیت مشغول نکنین

----------


## GUST

> ی ساعت معمولی کافیه ..... الکی ذهنتون رو با مسایل کم اهمیت مشغول نکنین


دادا کرنومتر 5هه ساعت 50 هه[emoji16]

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

والا وقتی اصفهان ساعت دست دومم گیر میاد ک خیلی ارزون هس لابد مشهد هم گیر میاد دوست عزیز

کرنومتر مگه میخوای رکورد بزنی داداش گلم؟ همون ساعت فکر میکنم بهتره ها :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saeedkh76

یه ساعت دیجیتال بگیر
ازی ژاپنیا
یه عمر برات کار میکنه

----------


## a.z.s

> دادا کرنومتر 5هه ساعت 50 هه[emoji16]


کنکور برات 50 تومن ارزش نداره؟
به خاطر دو سه تومن پول با ایندت بازی نکن
ارزششو داره
همون طور که کتاب میخری مداد میخری و ...

----------


## drmoslem

> به لطف سوالات سخت کنکور و قانون نسبيت انيشتين من به يک کرنومتر احتياج دارم براى زمان پاسخدهى[emoji16] [emoji16]  ساعت خيلى گرونه و بعد کنکور بدردم نميخوره
> تو مشهد کجا ارزونه؟
> حدود قيمت ؟
> روز کنکور گير نميدن بهش ؟[emoji31] [emoji31]


اگه حرفه ای باشی میفهمی روز کنکور به خیلی چیز ها که بقیه فکر میکنن ضروری هست نیازی نیست استرس خودت رو نبر بالا

----------


## marsad

> یه نظر سنجیم بزن واسه برنداش بهت میگیم کدومش خوبه


میگم بنظرتون چرا گوجه گرون شده؟؟!!
یعنی تاثیر کنکور تا اونجاهام رسیده ؟؟!!
اگ دوستان تو این موردم راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم !!!

----------


## Hellion

> میگم بنظرتون چرا گوجه گرون شده؟؟!!
> یعنی تاثیر کنکور تا اونجاهام رسیده ؟؟!!
> اگ دوستان تو این موردم راهنمایی کنن ممنون میشم !!!


چه عرض کنم قربان .. قضیه صد س.. بیام هم تحت تاثیر کنکور ه از دید مفلسان

----------


## sahar95

> دادا کرنومتر 5هه ساعت 50 هه[emoji16]




شما یه سر برو بازار مرکزی یا بازار رضا  ساعت قیمت مناسب هست فراوووووووووووون.

خودم با 20تومن دوتا ساعت خریدم. :Yahoo (105):  هرکی میدید فک میکرد بالا 30هست.

----------


## drmoslem

> شما یه سر برو بازار مرکزی یا بازار رضا  ساعت قیمت مناسب هست فراوووووووووووون.
> 
> خودم با 20تومن دوتا ساعت خریدم. هرکی میدید فک میکرد بالا 30هست.


من تا حالا چند تا کنکور دادم کارشناسی گرفته تا کارشناسی ارشد و سراسری و امتحان استخدامی هیچ کدوم هم ساعت نداشتم بهترین نتیجه ام رتبه 39 کشور بوده ولی علاقه به اون گرایش نداشتم بازار کار هم نداشت ولش کردم

----------


## AmirAria

> دادا کرنومتر 5هه ساعت 50 هه[emoji16]





> به لطف سوالات سخت کنکور و قانون نسبيت انيشتين من به يک کرنومتر احتياج دارم براى زمان پاسخدهى[emoji16] [emoji16]  ساعت خيلى گرونه و بعد کنکور بدردم نميخوره
> تو مشهد کجا ارزونه؟
> حدود قيمت ؟
> روز کنکور گير نميدن بهش ؟[emoji31] [emoji31]


من خودم تو بازار امین ساعت خریدم 10 تومن  :Yahoo (21):  
بهونه نیار ، بگرد یافت میشه

----------


## m a h s a

ساعت زیر 300.400پیدا نمیکنی :Yahoo (21): کرنومتر گرفتم50...اما من که اصلا ازش استفاده نمیکنم :Yahoo (21): شما که مسئلت هزینه اس کرنومتر بگیر خب :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi100

خخخخ
از الان تا کنکور

----------


## sahar95

> من تا حالا چند تا کنکور دادم کارشناسی گرفته تا کارشناسی ارشد و سراسری و امتحان استخدامی هیچ کدوم هم ساعت نداشتم بهترین نتیجه ام رتبه 39 کشور بوده ولی علاقه به اون گرایش نداشتم بازار کار هم نداشت ولش کردم




رتبه 39؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟باز اومدین کنکور بدی که چچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچچی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## gign

> ساعت زیر 300.400پیدا نمیکنیکرنومتر گرفتم50...اما من که اصلا ازش استفاده نمیکنمشما که مسئلت هزینه اس کرنومتر بگیر خب


حتما لازم نیست که ساعتش سیکو و کاسیو باشه :Yahoo (21): 
از این ساعت معمولی ها هم باشه کافیه

----------


## optician

> به لطف سوالات سخت کنکور و قانون نسبيت انيشتين من به يک کرنومتر احتياج دارم براى زمان پاسخدهى[emoji16] [emoji16]  ساعت خيلى گرونه و بعد کنکور بدردم نميخوره
> تو مشهد کجا ارزونه؟
> حدود قيمت ؟
> روز کنکور گير نميدن بهش ؟[emoji31] [emoji31]


ساعت دیجیتالی بخر...

----------


## Alireza.arvin

توی گوگل سرچ کن خرید ساعت جی شاک کاسیو . 40-50 تومنن دونه ای . هم آنالوگ هم دیجیتال . قشنگ جوابگوی کنکورت هست

----------


## ASkonkur

یه دونه از اون ساعت های مچی پلاستیکی یکبار مصرف بگیر خخخخ :Yahoo (20): 


کرنومترهم بد نیست بنظرم...میتونی اویزون کنی دور گردنت....راحت....

----------


## Ali.N

جالبه!!!
بعضی ها اصل رو ول میکنن میچسبن به فرع
اصل اینه که جوابو درست بدی البته تاثیر زمان رو انکار نمیکنم
با تمرین توخونه میتونی راحت در کمترین زمان به جواب برسی
یه ساعت بگیر معمولی خوبه
موفق باشی

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

ساعت مچی

----------


## mil mil

اولا که ساعت با هر قیمتی پیدا میشه از ده تومن به بالا..مگه میخای ساعت مارکدار بخری که زیر50 تومن پیدا نمیشه؟ یه ساعت معمولی و ساده و خوب و شیک راحت میشه با قیمت20-30 تومن و همین حوالی قیمت میشه خرید

----------


## mil mil

بعدشم خواهش ذهنتونو با این چیزای بی ارزش درگیر نکنین..یعنی واقعا لازمه یه تاپیک بزنین با عنوان ساعت و کرنومتر؟ لابد بعدشم مارک و رنگ کرنومتر رو میپرسین..که چه رنگی بگیرم سر جلسه بهم ارامش بده؟چه مارکی بهتره..کنکور اینجوری نیس والا که با این چیزا بخواین ذهنتونو درگیر کنین..با فکر کردن به اینجور موارد فقط وقتتون هدر میره بیخودی..لابد فردا میپرسین چه نوع شکلاتی بخورم سر جلسه کنکور؟ چه نوع پاک کن مدادی بگیرم برا کنکور؟مگه اونایی ک رتبه کنکور میارن همچین چیزایی داشتن؟نه والا..درس خوندن و با واسیل لازم و درست رفتن کنکور دادن..

----------


## saeedh

با سلم
آقا جون هر کی دوست داری از این جزئیات و حواشی بکش بیرون.............

یه ساعت مچی بسیار ساده 10 هزار تومنی هم برای کنکور و آزمون های ازمایشی کفایت می کنه.........

----------

